# معلومات خاطئة عن أدوات التنظيف.. تعرّفي عليها



## احمد محمد محمد م (22 يناير 2019)

تنتشر بين سيدات المنازل بعض الأساطير والمعتقدات بشأن استعمال الوسائل المنزلية البسيطة، كالخل وبقايا فنجان القهوة، في عملية التنظيف وإزالة البقع والاتساخات، وتتميز بعض تلك المواد بفاعلية حقيقية وتعاون على التخلص من الاتساخات، بينما لا تتمتع مواد أخرى بأي نفوذ وتعتبر فاعليتها المزعومة مجرد أوهام.

مستجدات مرتبطة


وفيما يأتي يضع المتمرس وصاحب الخبرة الألماني بيرند جلاسل، عضو علاقة المؤسسات المنتجة لمواد الغسل ومستحضرات الإعتناء بالجسد في مدينة فرانكفورت، عدد من تلك الأساطير تحت المجهر ليبين نطاق سلامتها:

‫‫الخل لإزالة بقع الفواكه والملصقات

شدد المتمرس وصاحب الخبرة الألماني على غير دقيق ذلك الاعتقاد، إذ عادةً ما تكون بقع الفواكه عنيدة بشكل كبير وغير ممكن إزاحتها إلا باستعمال المُبيض.

كما أن الخل لا يعاون على إزاحة الملصقات على نحو سريع، حيث من الأمثل نقع الملصقات في الماء، وإذا استمرت ملتصقة عقب هذا، فلابد حينئذٍ من استعمال واحدة من المواد المذيبة كمزيل طلاء الأظافر أو زيت البرتقال.

‫‫الخل عوضاً عن مُنعّم الملابس

حذّر برند جلاسل من استعمال الخل كمُنعّم للملابس، حيث قد تكون السبب حموضة الخل في الإضرار بأجزاء الغسالة المعدنية أو البلاستيكية.

‫العطر لإزالة بقع القلم الحبر

ذكر المتمرس وصاحب الخبرة الألماني أن العطر يتضمن على كحول، الذي يُعد واحدة من المواد المذيبة، لهذا فهو يستطيع فعليا إزاحة آثار القلم الحبر، ولكن غير ممكن للعطر تقصي هذا مع بعض الأحبار، وفي تلك الوضعية يفضل استعمال المزيل الخاص لبقع القلم الحبر، ونوه غلاسل حتّى إسبراي الشعر لا يستطيع إزاحة بقع القلم الحبر من ورق الحائط، على ضد ما هو منتشر.

بقايا القهوة لتطهير الشوّاية

صحيح أنه يمكن لحبيبات القهوة الخشنة إزاحة طبقة الاتساخات من فوق أسطح الشواء لكن هذا يستلزم العديد من المجهود والعناء والصبر ايضاًً، وعوضاً عن هذا، وصى المتمرس وصاحب الخبرة الألماني جلاسل باستعمال مواد التنظيف الخاصة لمثل تلك الاتساخات الصلبة، إذ تستطيع تقصي هذا دون بذل العديد من التعب.

‫زيت الأطفال لتلميع الرخام

يتمتع زيت الأطفال بقدرة رائعة على إضفاء اللمعان والبريق على الرخام ويحول دون تراكم الماء عليه سوى أنه عادةً ما توجد طبقة من الزيت عليه تعمل على جلب الأتربة على نحو حاد، ما يقود إلى اتساخ الرخام على صوب أسرع.

لهذا وصى المتمرس وصاحب الخبرة الألماني جلاسل بأنه من الأمثل تطهير الرخام وتلميعه باستعمال سلع الإعتناء الخاصة للأحجار الطبيعية.


----------



## seocom232323 (2 نوفمبر 2020)

*رد: معلومات خاطئة عن أدوات التنظيف.. تعرّفي عليها*

شركة تنظيف بالمدينة المنورة
ان التنظيف ضرورة دائما يجب الانسان دائما الاهتمام به محافظا علي الصحة ومناعة من انتشار الامراض والبكتريا والملوثات ، فإن شركة تنظيف بالمدينة المنورة تستخدم مواد فعالة تقوم بالقضاء علي جميع الفيروسات التي يمكن ان تتواجد في المكان وايضا يستخدم افضل الاجهزة للتنظيف والتعقيم ومع كل تلك المميزات نقدم الخدمة بسعر متداول .
https://tasmimm.com/شركة-تنظيف-بالمدينة-المنورة/


----------



## seocom232323 (5 نوفمبر 2020)

*رد: معلومات خاطئة عن أدوات التنظيف.. تعرّفي عليها*

دهان بجدة

دائما ينتج الوان جديدة للدهانات مع تقدم التكنولوجيا ومعدات مبتكرة للدهانات فأصبح الدهان الان ليس يدوي فقط بينما يمكن الدهان بالطبع ، وتواجب دائما شركة امجاد الخليج ذلك التقدم والتطور بشكل ملحوظ لإتاحة لكم افضل  دهان بجدة لديه مجموعة مختلفة ومتنوعة من الالوان التي تناسب المكان ومع كل ذلك نقدم عروض مع الكميات وتخفيضات عالية .

ط¯ظ‡ط§ظ† ط¨ط¬ط¯ط© | ظ„ظ„ط§ظٹط¬ط§ط±00201011207263 | ط£ظپط¶ظ„ ظ…ط¹ظ„ظ… ط¨ظˆظٹظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¬ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ظ… ط¨ط¯ظٹظƒظˆط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‡ط§ظ†ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظٹط«ط©


----------



## seocom232323 (7 نوفمبر 2020)

*رد: معلومات خاطئة عن أدوات التنظيف.. تعرّفي عليها*

شركة مكافحة حشرات بالمدينة المنورة 
الحشرات امر خطيرا وجوده في المنزل لأنهم يسبب في انتشار الامراض والاوباء التي تضر الصحة لذلك يجب القضاء عليهم حتي لا يتسببوا في الإزعاج ،  مكافحة حشرات بالمدينة المنورة اهم الشركات واخفضهم في السعر عند تقديم تلك الخدمة فهي تستخدم معدات رش تستطيع ان تقضي علي الحشرات في اي مكان وفي اقل وقت .


https://tasmimm.com/شركة-مكافحة-حشرات-بالمدينة-المنورة/


----------

